

Ask HN: USENET postings that helped define a generation - andrewlynch

Hi There,&#60;p&#62;I'm putting together an article on USENET posting over the 3 decades.&#60;p&#62;There are obviously the infamous Linus Torvalds and Jeff Bezos message, however, I'm wanting to look deeper and examine the more personal side of USENET. For&#60;p&#62;I would be humbled if you could tell me your USENET stories.
What did USENET teach you?
Did you have a posting go "viral"?
What do you most remember about usenet?
What posts helped define and inspired you.
Did you find love on USENET?&#60;p&#62;Thank you for sharing :)&#60;p&#62;Andrew Lynch 
http://about.me/andrewlynch
andrew@memeburn.com
======
ScottWhigham
Why? So you can create blogspam to repost? No thanks.

